# awning rail fitting of



## Tony F (Nov 23, 2011)

HI folks can anyone advise on securing an awning rail ie bonding,screws etc.thanks, tony


----------



## Sparks (Nov 23, 2011)

I used double sided tape and then stainless self tappers. I'm relying on the slightly spongy tape to seal around the screws.
The awning rail I used has a big footprint though, the type with a flange to the side.


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Nov 23, 2011)

If your using this type, you should be ok

C Section Awning Rail 1.2m X 3

Ideally suited to motor homes wishing to attach an awning or caravans wanting an additional rail.
Length 3 x 1.2 metre strips (total length of 3.6 metres).

Comes complete with self-tapping screws.

Creates a totally waterproof seal between the caravan/motorhome or rail.

Self adhesive backing, to hold rail securely in place whilst positioning and screwing for ease of fitting


Peter


----------



## Tony F (Nov 27, 2011)

*Fitting of awning rail*

Many thanks for your replies Peter & JohnsCrossMotorHomes,Apologies but my awning measures 3.9metres can the rail
be bought in seperate pieces?   Tony




JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> If your using this type, you should be ok
> 
> C Section Awning Rail 1.2m X 3
> 
> ...





Sparks said:


> I used double sided tape and then stainless self tappers. I'm relying on the slightly spongy tape to seal around the screws.
> The awning rail I used has a big footprint though, the type with a flange to the side.





Tony F said:


> HI folks can anyone advise on securing an awning rail ie bonding,screws etc.thanks, tony


----------



## Kontiki (Nov 27, 2011)

Does anybody know of an awning rail that could be just stuck in place, reluctant to put screws in unless I have no option. My awning is a free standing Movelite so the awning isn't putting much of a strain on a rail.


----------



## Sparks (Nov 27, 2011)

This is the awning rail I used:




It has a larger surface area for contact with the van body. However I have used double sided tape AND screws. If you are only glueing (preferably double sided) then this would give a larger area. In this case scrupulous cleaning would be needed before sticking in place. Even then I would be concerned that it would come adrift while travelling and going through someones windscreen like a spear.


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 28, 2011)

If you fit an awning rail to your van you really should try and get some good fixings into the sub  structure  wood battens under the Aluminium or Fibreglass or whatever your van is constructed of as if you only screw to the top layer  wind action on the awning can pull the  rail screws out of the thin skin that is the outside of your van, a good quality fixing sealant  [ Silkaflex ] ? or similar is also a must to stick the rail in place and also I would use a  substance that is black, looks like thick chewing gum, [I bought this at a Caravan Dealers  some time ago but can't remember what it is called, it comes in a small flat roll  format ] on the screws, what happens  is, as you drive the screws in  they  take the  gummy stuff in with them wrapped around the threads,forming a good water tight seal, any other method of fixing is a bodge and will give you problems at a later date, just my opinion .


----------



## mumumum4 (Nov 28, 2011)

I also didn't want to put holes in the side of our van, and I read in another forum of someone using extra strong velcro.  I bought some online ( much cheaper than b&q).  I got 50mm wide by 2.5 m long.  Our awning is 2.4m.  The velcro stuck on the side of the van very well.  The other half I stuck and then machine sewed on to the awning itself.  I was a bit concerned about the strength of the velcro, or the stickability of it, but we had a week in Yorkshire in October with gales and rain nearly every day, and never had the slightest problem.

I put in a rooflight recently and used that thick roll out sealant stuff.  I also can't remember the name, but would definitely recommend it.  Bit expensive, but so easy to use, and i feel confident it will not leak.  I also got it from our local caravan dealer along with the rooflight, which was a very reasonable price, and they gave me lots of advice and tips for installing it.

Alison


----------

